# ipod touch maps location based service



## edmondk (Jul 14, 2008)

Over at mac mall they have a side by side comparison of the new and old touch and for the new touch it lists nike+ipod integration but it also lists maps location based service. Anybody know what this is about?

mac mall ipod closeout


----------



## edmondk (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok so I guess they are the Macy Grey model which was before the mail,, maps etc update. So that is why it says that.

does the maps location service work very well?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

It's hit and miss. It uses Skyhook (who has driven around and mapped wi-fi signals based on their MAC addresses to physical locations). Based on your signal strength to given wifi signals it can "determine" where you are but it is prone to being incorrect.


----------



## rustamanyana (Sep 22, 2008)

*ipod maps application*

Maps uses Skyhook wireless to locate you using wifi access points. You can submit an access point to skyhook wireless, and they will add it to the database. It can take a few weeks.

SKYHOOK Wireless: How It Works > Submit Wi-Fi AP


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

rustamanyana said:


> Maps uses Skyhook wireless to locate you using wifi access points. You can submit an access point to skyhook wireless, and they will add it to the database. It can take a few weeks.
> 
> SKYHOOK Wireless: How It Works > Submit Wi-Fi AP


It does of course depend on how well the internet provider reports your location on the network. It's not really based on wifi or all that bit but just simply what your IP address traces to, and if the internet provider gives basic information down to a township or not from that information.


----------



## rustamanyana (Sep 22, 2008)

kb244 said:


> It does of course depend on how well the internet provider reports your location on the network. It's not really based on wifi or all that bit but just simply what your IP address traces to, and if the internet provider gives basic information down to a township or not from that information.


no, i believe that is something entirely different. my internet provider locates me in hamilton. but after i submitted to the Skyhook database, maps was able to locate me when i was at home. before the submission, maps actually thought that I was located in gatineau, quebec (one of the neighbours must have moved from there recently). According to the Skyhook website, they have a database of MAC addresses and their actual real world locations. your location is triangulated from the database. 

there is also a discussion on the apple support website about this.

Apple - Support - Discussions - Submit Wi-Fi Hotspot - Skyhook ...


----------

